# Wo ist das perfekte LadyBike? Wer hat es?



## MelanieS (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi ihr,

ich fahre seit ca 2 Jahren ein Stevens Glide SX. Leider ist es mir viel zu groß.  Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach meinem Traumbike.

Ich bin 1.60 cm groß. Bin eine ambitionierte Fahrerin, die gerne im Sommer längere Trails (Alpen) fährt. Die restliche Zeit eher im Mittelgebirge unterwegs ist. Ich hätte gerne im Uphill eine unterstützende Geometrie, sowie im Downhill einen spaßmachenden Federweg.

Hätte das Zesty 314L im Auge oder das Scott Contessa. Preislich bin ich flexibel.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Dezember 2012)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Hi ihr,
> 
> ich fahre seit ca 2 Jahren ein Stevens Glide SX. Leider ist es mir viel zu groß.  Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach meinem Traumbike.
> 
> ...


Hmm also dieses Thema hatten wir schon ziemlich oft deswegen schaust du dir vllt mal diese Threads an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598679
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492513
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=569346
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595879
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=585347

Grüße vom Greenhorrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelanieS (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja danke das ist sehr nett, aber es gibt doch immer wieder neue Modelle und unterschiedliche Erfahrungen. 
Will auch nicht nerven, aber ich finde es schon wichtig zu diskutieren.


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Dezember 2012)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Ja danke das ist sehr nett, aber es gibt doch immer wieder neue Modelle und unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.
> Will auch nicht nerven, aber ich finde es schon wichtig zu diskutieren.



              #*2*

All Mountain/ Enduro Kaufbereatung

Welche ungefähre Oberrohrlänge bei Körpergröße 1,61m ??

Fully für kleine Frau

Überstandshöhe Hilfe

suche Fullyrahmen in XS o. S

Kleine Frau sucht das passende Fahrrad


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Dezember 2012)

Klar gibt es immer neue Modelle und verschiedene Erfahrungen, allerdings ist auch nicht jede Frau gleich sodass man das einfach übertragen könnte!

Allerdings sind die Grundlagen immer dieselbe:

Körpergröße
Schrittlänge
bisheriges Fahrkönnen
Ziele
genaues Budget...

diese Liste könnte man ewig weiter führen und genau diese Dinge haben wir in den vielen ähnlichen Threads schon diskutiert!
Das heißt nicht dass wir dir nicht helfen wollen, allerdings kommt es aus der Erfahrung her am Ende immer auf daselbe raus, deswegen hat auch Hifi XS diese Links gepostet 

Generell wird zB in den meisten dieser Threads von den "Ladybikes" zwecks der schlechteren Ausstattung, von ihnen abgeraten!

Bin ja jetzt auch noch nicht ewig dabei, also korrigiert mich wenn ich daneben liegen sollte Mädels


----------



## MelanieS (24. Dezember 2012)

Schade ich dachte man kann hier im Forum diskutieren...die vorgestellten Themen beziehen sich auf veraltete (2010) bzw. unrelevante Inhalte (Schrittlängen anderer Menschen). 
Anscheinend ist das die Mode der heutigen Zeit einfach schnell die Fragen der Menschen abzuschmettern. 
Gerade wenn die Ausstattung der Ladybikes so schlecht sein sollte, finde ich das einen dringenden Diskussionsbedarf. 
Was ist auch mit dem neuen Lady-Modellen (27,5 Zoll)?
Trotzdem Danke für euere Antworten!


----------



## 4mate (24. Dezember 2012)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Was ist auch mit dem neuen Lady-Modellen (27 Zoll)?


27*,5*" oder 650 B. Ich kenne keines . Du?


----------



## MelanieS (24. Dezember 2012)

http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/227844008/bike-contessa-genius-700-l/

Ein neues Modell (2013) in 27,5 Zoll extra für Ladys!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Dezember 2012)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Schade ich dachte man kann hier im Forum diskutieren...die vorgestellten Themen beziehen sich auf veraltete (2010) bzw. unrelevante Inhalte (Schrittlängen anderer Menschen).
> Anscheinend ist das die Mode der heutigen Zeit einfach schnell die Fragen der Menschen abzuschmettern.
> Gerade wenn die Ausstattung der Ladybikes so schlecht sein sollte, finde ich das einen dringenden Diskussionsbedarf.
> Was ist auch mit dem neuen Lady-Modellen (27,5 Zoll)?
> Trotzdem Danke für euere Antworten!


Ehrlich gesagt ist mir gar nicht klar was du genau wissen möchtest, denn du hast in deinem ersten Post gar keine wirklich Frage gestellt sondern nur dass du 2 Modelle im Auge hast und ob wir helfen können, aber bei was  Tut mir Leid es macht sich nun mal keiner die Mühe dir alles aus der Nase ziehen, deswegen solltest du dir ja die passenden Threads durchlesen, damit die Eckdaten die überall gleich sind schon mal geklärt sind und dann können wir gerne über speziellere Dinge diskutieren!! 
Und was sollte man da diskutieren wenn viele hier im Forum Ladybikes von der Ausstattung her gesehen (im Vergleich zum Preis) eher einen schlechten Kompromiss finden? 

Und natürlich brauchen wir nicht über Schrittlängen von anderen Menschen sprechen, aber es ist doch schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt wenn sie deiner ähnlich sind. Außerdem werden auch viele Tipps angesprochen, zB dass man bei der Recherche schonmal Bikes grob an der Überstandshöhe und Schrittlänge aussortieren kann, weil sie einem zu hoch sind wie zB ein Canyon Nerve Al das in der kleinsten Größe (16,5Zoll) bereits eine Überstandshöhe von 78cm hat 

Also mach dir bitte die Mühe diese Threads zu lesen, dementsprechend deine Daten dazu angeben und dir konkrete Fragen zu überlegen, dann macht sich sicherlich gerne jmd die Mühe dir zu helfen....


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo MelanieS,

hier z.B. gibt es eine Auflistung aller Lady-Bikes 2012 und einige wenige von 2013: 

www.girlsridetoo.de/alle-lady-bikes/

Vielleicht hilft dir das ein bißchen weiter....

Aber es stimmt schon, dass Lady-Bikes im speziellen schlechter ausgestattet, vom Gewicht deutlich schwerer und preislich sogar teurer sind als kleine Männer-Bikes. Warum das so ist, ich weiß es nicht. 
Leider gibt es immer noch viel zu wenig wirklich gute Lady-Bikes!!! 
Ich selbst, beispielsweise, fahre nur kleine Männerrahmen, außer das Cube Stereo WLS (Selbstaufbau), und ich bin sogar noch nen Ticken kleiner wie du, was aber die Auswahl nicht unbedingt einschränkt. Man muss sich die Mühe machen und suchen und vergleichen. Wirklicher Glücksgriff ist, wenn man dann einen kompetenten Händler findet, der einem bei der Suche mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht und einem kein "Frauenbike" aufschwätzen will, dann werden selbst kleine Ladies im Männersegment fündig und finden ihr Traumbike 

Überleg dir genau, was du möchtest:
- Hardtail oder ein Fully
- wie schaut es aus mit deinem fahrerischen Können (kritische Selbsteinschätzung)
- was fährst du speziell und wie oft fährst du (nur einfache Touren oder schon mit einigen technischen Trails)
- welches Budget willst du dir setzen

Das sind nur wenige Punkte, aber können durchaus bei der engeren Auswahl hilfreich sein.

Aber warum um Gottes Namen hat man dir ein viel zu großes Stevens Glide SX verkauft?


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Dezember 2012)

Noch was:

Halt nicht unbedingt so an den neuen 2013er Modellen fest, sondern hab auch mal ein Auge auf die Vorjahresmodelle, also die 2012er. Oftmals sind die genauso gut ausgestattet, aber auch wesentlich günstiger! Wenn man Glück hat, kann man da echte Schnäppchen machen  Nachfragen würde ich diesbezüglich beim Händler auf alle Fälle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo MelanieS

bin knapp 155cm groß mit Schrittlänge ca. 70cm und hab mich noch auf keinem Lady-Bike wohlgefühlt. Nach langem Suchen hab ich das gefunden und bin begeistert.









Damit bin ich im Mittelgebirge, in den Alpen und auf den traumhaften Trails der Pfalz unterwegs, z.b. letzten Sommer

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591850&highlight=dolo+cross


----------



## Seeanemone (26. Dezember 2012)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Hi ihr,
> 
> ich fahre seit ca 2 Jahren ein Stevens Glide SX. Leider ist es mir viel zu groß.  Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach meinem Traumbike.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mein Zesty 314 von letztem Jahr verkaufen (bin 1,63 groß), meld dich, falls du interesse hast.


----------



## MelanieS (26. Dezember 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hallo MelanieS,
> 
> hier z.B. gibt es eine Auflistung aller Lady-Bikes 2012 und einige wenige von 2013:
> 
> ...


Hallo Silvermoon,

danke für deine Nachricht.  Die Auflistung bei girlsride.. habe ich mir schon angeschaut. Bergamont scheint für Ladys auch darin empfehlenswert zu sein.

Welche Rahmengröße hat denn Dein Cube? Finde die Cubes auch sehr interessant. Werde es die nächsten Tage mal Probefahren. Gibt es einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen den Stereo und Ams-Modellen?

Ja leider habe ich einen sogenannten Fehleinkauf aus Nichtwissen getätigt. Sowas wird mir aber nicht mehr passieren. Grüße


----------



## MelanieS (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mausoline,

mensch deine tour war ja superschön in den Dolomiten. Neid! 
Werde mir dein Modell auch näher anschauen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## ronny6666 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich habe ein fuji belle 1.0 woman fully fÃ¼r 700â¬ abzugeben, einige extras sind dabei,der neupreis lag vor 1,6 jahren bei 2200â¬, es hat keine gebrauchspuren,die ragmen hÃ¶he ist :M, fÃ¤llt aber kleiner aus, es ist weiss mit rot, bilder gibts per handy, 017692435116,habe aber einen kauf interesenten der sich aber erst in neuen jahr entscheiden will, wenn du es haben mÃ¶chtest dann sims mich an und ich bringe es sogar unverbindlich zur probe vorbei....melde dich wenn du es willst, wÃ¼rd mich freun,meine ex war auch nur 165cm,genaue daten auch bei google, zur zeit ist das bike , neu im netz bei 1600â¬ zu haben....wÃ¼rde mich freuen wenn du dich meldes, bis dann roy..


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Dezember 2012)

*@ ronny6666*

Größe M? 
Hier sind mal die Geometriedaten zum Nachschauen und vergleichen:

www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/belle_10#bk_desc_tab
www.stevensbikes.de/2012/index.php?bik_id=5&cou=US&lang=de_DE

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie das Stevens in 16" hat und wenn ich die Geometriedaten des Glides mit dem des Fuji vergleiche....  
....dann ist ihr das Fuji doch zweifelsohne ebenfalls zu groß!


*@Melanie*

Das Stereo Wls geht in die Richtung Allmountain-Fully (Federweg vorne 150 - 140mm/hinten 140mm), wird aber schon gar nicht mehr hergestellt, die Produktion hat Cube 2011 eingestellt. Die AMS Wls Modelle sind mit 110mm Federweg (vorne wie hinten) ausgestattet und sind absolut tourentauglich.
Hast ja sicher schon auf www.cube.eu/cube-bikes/ selbst nachgeschaut.

Eine Probefahrt und ausgiebige Beratung vor Ort ist generell besser und empfehlenswerter. Auch wenn wir dir vielleicht doch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben konnten, was dir evtl. bei der Auswahl der betreffenden Fachhändler sicher helfen wird, so können wir diesen aber nicht ersetzen.
Draufsetzen, Probefahren und wohlfühlen! Nimm dir Zeit dafür. Schau, welche Bikes dir gegebenfalls zusagen könnten, welche für deinen Einsatzbereich (hauptsächlich Touren?) in Frage kommen (ideal evtl ein Fully mit bis zu 120mm Federweg, damit deckst du so ziemlich alles ab) und schau, ob in deiner Umgebung der/die entsprechenden Händler sind. Hingehen, beraten lassen, Prospekte u. Preisliste mitnehmen und dann in Ruhe vergleichen, engere Auswahl treffen und zu guter letzt ne Entscheidung treffen  
Erfahrungsgemäß haben ganz viele Händler kaum bzw leider keine kleinen Rahmengrößen vor Ort zum Probefahren da, wenn man Glück hat kann er von einem anderen Händler was organisieren. Aber hier im LO-Forum gibts auch noch einen Probefahrt-Thread. Hast du da schon mal reingeschaut???

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553511

Vielleicht ist da was dabei und in deiner Nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelanieS (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

vielen dank für eure hilfreichen Posts. Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter.
Habe gestern fast den ganzen Tag Bikeläden besucht. Naja leider gibt es fast keine Testbikes in meiner Größe. Ein Besitzer ist aber so nett ein Cube AMS WLS Pro zu in 15 Zoll zu bestellen. Er legte mir auch das Spezialized Safire ans Herz, weil das für kleinere Frauen gut passen kann.
Beim Cube bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, weil es nur 110 mm Federweg hat. Das ist schon etwas wenig, für z.B. Alpentouren. Oder lieg ich da falsch? Man meinte auch, da ich auch etwas leichter bin, brauche ich nicht unbedingt einen satten Federweg von 140mm. Hmm....was meinen die Experten?
Ich würde auch sehr gerne mal das Zesty 314L fahren, bisher habe ich noch keinen Laden gefunden.
Im Probefahrforum war auch nichts entsprechendes zu finden.
Vielen Dank soweit. Ich freue mich über Antworten.


----------



## ann_cooper (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Melanie,

ich fahre zurzeit ein Cube AMS in 16`mit 100 mm Federweg. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist die Geo bis auf Länge der Sattelstütze/Oberrohr die gleiche wie beim AMS WLS in 15`. Ich bin ungefähr so groß wie du und mein Cube ist mir etwas zu groß. Da du auch ein bergabtaugliches Bike suchst, würd ich dir vom Cube AMS abraten. 

Ich bin das Speci Safire in Gr. S probegefahren, gefiel mir sehr gut und bietet ne geringe Überstandshöhe (das ist mir wichtig). Das hat nen geringeren Lenkwinkel als mein Cube und verursacht nicht so schnell Überschlaggefühle.


----------



## ann_cooper (28. Dezember 2012)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Man meinte auch, da ich auch etwas leichter bin, brauche ich nicht unbedingt einen satten Federweg von 140mm. Hmm....was meinen die Experten?


 

ich bin zwar keine Expertin, aber ich hab hier mal gelesen, dass das mit "leichtem Fahrer - weniger Federweg" Quatsch ist

Zum "benötigten" Federweg gibts nen sehr guten Thread hier im LO.


----------



## Frog (29. Dezember 2012)

Pivot Firebird oder das mach 5.7


----------



## MelanieS (30. Dezember 2012)

Hm ja es gibt neue Testberichte: War gestern in Koblenz bei Canyon. Hm, das XS scheint ziemlich zu passen. Jedoch bin ich mit Schrittlänge 73 ziemlich an der Grenze. Bei fahren hatte ich jedoch fast ein Gefühl das es zu klein ist. Glaube aber, das es an einer Umstellung zu meinem eigenen Riesenbike liegt.
Das Canyon Nerve 8.0 W war für mich das beste Bike. Federweg mit 120mm ist alpentauglich. Jedoch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Will noch das Cheetah, Bergamont und Spezialized testen, bevor ich endgültig eine Entscheidung treffe. Cube ist erstmal aufgrund des geringen Federwegs (110) raus.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Dezember 2012)

Bin zwar nicht weiblich, aber zum Lapierre kann ich was beitragen:
Der OST-Hinterbau ist nicht zu verachten, nahezu wippfrei bei Uphill, und ambitioniert bei technischen und ruppigen Trails.

Beim Specialized bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man später einfach mal den Hinterbaudämpfer wechseln könnte, aufgrund ihrem Brain-System.


----------



## scratch_a (30. Dezember 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht weiblich, aber zum Lapierre kann ich was beitragen:
> Der OST-Hinterbau ist nicht zu verachten, nahezu wippfrei bei Uphill, und ambitioniert bei technischen und ruppigen Trails.
> 
> Beim Specialized bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man später einfach mal den Hinterbaudämpfer wechseln könnte, aufgrund ihrem Brain-System.



Lapierre (insbesondere das Zesty) ist für ihre Schrittlänge mit Sicherheit zu groß. Hat WarriorPrincess (Schrittlänge 76cm) erst am Freitag im Geschäft geschaut.

Nicht alle Specis haben das Brain-System dabei...haben nur die teureren Modelle.

Evtl. hilft auch dieser Thread etwas weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606167


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Dezember 2012)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Hm ja es gibt neue Testberichte: War gestern in Koblenz bei Canyon. Hm, das XS scheint ziemlich zu passen. Jedoch bin ich mit Schrittlänge 73 ziemlich an der Grenze. Bei fahren hatte ich jedoch fast ein Gefühl das es zu klein ist. Glaube aber, das es an einer Umstellung zu meinem eigenen Riesenbike liegt.
> Das Canyon Nerve 8.0 W war für mich das beste Bike. Federweg mit 120mm ist alpentauglich. Jedoch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Will noch das Cheetah, Bergamont und Spezialized testen, bevor ich endgültig eine Entscheidung treffe. Cube ist erstmal aufgrund des geringen Federwegs (110) raus.


Also ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wie man bei einer Schrittlänge von 73cm ein Bike (Canyon Nerve 8.0 W in XS) mit einer Überstandshöhe von 77,9cm fahren kann und dann noch meint es wär zu klein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Dezember 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wie man bei einer Schrittlänge von 73cm ein Bike (Canyon Nerve 8.0 W in XS) mit einer Überstandshöhe von 77,9cm fahren kann und dann noch meint es wär zu klein


Das mit der Überstandshöhe hat uns auch ein Händler versucht zu erklären... nicht alles, was auf dem Papier nicht passt oder eng wird, ist es auch tatsächlich. Es hat wohl was mit dem Messpunkt und dem Messabstand zu tun... Durch den Messabstand (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ein bestimmter Abstand von der Senkrechten durch das Tretlager) in KOmbination mit dem ansteigenden Oberrohr kommt es dann auch zu so kuriosen Ergebnissen, dass auf dem Papier die Überstandshöhe von nem S-Rahmen größer ist, als die von nem -M-Rahmen (Besipielsweise beim Stumpjumper)... 
Jedenfalls habbich dadurch kapiert, dass nur das was auf dem Papier steht, nicht Ausschlusskriterium sein sollte... Ich stell mich jetzt erstmal über alle erreichbaren Bikes in meiner Größe drüber und entscheide dann


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Dezember 2012)

Naja, die Überstandshöhe hat ja mit der Restgeometrie wenig zu tun. Das Oberrohr kann hoch und kurz sein, kurzer Vorbau, gerade Sattelstütze etc. und schon fühlt man sich in einer gedrungen Sitzposition, zumal wenn das "alte" Bike zu groß war und evtl. noch zudem eine gestreckte Geometrie hatte.

@ MelanieS: An deiner Stelle würd ich noch ein Merida ausprobieren, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Bergaufperformance ganz gut ist, worauf es dir ja ankommt. Mir persönlich hatte das Cheetah überhaupt nicht gefallen, fuhr sich wie mit nem Treibanker, obwohl das Testbike super ausgestattet war. Ausserdem ist das Teil bleischwer. Für Alpentouren käme es mir schon auch auf das Gesamtgewicht an, schließlich hat man ja öfters auch mal Schiebe- oder Tragestrecken, da ist man um jedes Gramm froh, was man nicht hochwuchten muss (ich zumindest, manche sind da ja ziemlich schmerzfrei...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neuling68 (1. Januar 2013)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Hm ja es gibt neue Testberichte: War gestern in Koblenz bei Canyon. Hm, das XS scheint ziemlich zu passen. Jedoch bin ich mit Schrittlänge 73 ziemlich an der Grenze. Bei fahren hatte ich jedoch fast ein Gefühl das es zu klein ist. Glaube aber, das es an einer Umstellung zu meinem eigenen Riesenbike liegt.
> Das Canyon Nerve 8.0 W war für mich das beste Bike. Federweg mit 120mm ist alpentauglich. Jedoch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Will noch das Cheetah, Bergamont und Spezialized testen, bevor ich endgültig eine Entscheidung treffe. Cube ist erstmal aufgrund des geringen Federwegs (110) raus.


Hallo Melanie, 
man kann also doch bei Canyon in Koblenz die Räder probefahren!?
Ich dachte, man könnte das nicht am Werk, sondern müsste in der Community fragen...
Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr auch endlich ein Fully zulegen. Schwanke zwischen Cube ams wls pro, Trek Lush, Rose Crystal 4 oder eben eins von Canyon...
Neues Jahr, neues Bike!
Gruss 
Alex


----------



## MelanieS (2. Januar 2013)

Ja Alex, das funktioniert prima. Du kannst in Koblenz ohne Probleme. Frag einfach nach dem Showroom. Dort es fast alle Modelle in verschiedenen Größen. Das war für mich vor allem wichtig. 
Habe fast 6 Std. Aufwand gehabt, aber ich habe es nicht bereut .
Das Trek Lush habe ich auch schon getestet, lief mir aber nicht so gut und die Ausstattung war mir etwas zu gering.
Cube ist halt nur 110 mm Federweg naja daran scheiden sich die Geister. Ich will jedoch etwas mehr..
Einen guten Start ins neue Jahr....
Melanie


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2013)

..viell., weil das OR realtiv kuz is .. ..


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2013)

Weil der Rahmen hier noch nicht auftauchte: Hatte letztes Jahr für ne Freundin nen Rad aufgebaut. Hier war auch die Schrittlänge das "Problem". Bei etwas mehr Federweg blieb aus diversen Gründen nurnoch Trek und Nukeproof übrig. Letztendlich ist es ein Nukeproof Mega geworden. Falls ne Reverb verbaut werden soll auch auf den Hub und die Bauhöhe des Sattels achten. Je nach Sitzrohrlänge kann es mit den 125mm Reverbs schon eng werden. 
Bei einigen Rädern ist es wirklich so, dass die kleinste Größe eine geringere Überstandshöhe hat als die zweitkleinste. Also nicht immer Pauschal auf den kleinsten Rahmen einschießen. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## ronny6666 (26. Januar 2013)

MelanieS schrieb:


> Hi ihr,
> 
> ich fahre seit ca 2 Jahren ein Stevens Glide SX. Leider ist es mir viel zu groß.  Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach meinem Traumbike.
> 
> ...


hallo, ich hätte ein scott contessa fx 15,baujahr 2008 ,keine kratzer,grau,gold, rahmenhöhe :m,noch im originalzustand,leider macht die gabel:rockshox rebal irgendwie immer macken und müste mal eingeschickt werden zum servic,ich kann das machen lassen wenn ich wüste das du ernsthaftes interesse hättest, dann würde ich dir das bike für 550 geben, ohne servic wenn du es selbst machen kannst für 499, melde dich einfach und wir reden mal drüber,danke! oder du baust dir noch ne gebrauchte doppelbrückengabel ein mit 200mm federweg....wie du magst, wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## 4mate (26. Januar 2013)

ronny6666 schrieb:


> hallo, ich hätte ein scott contessa fx 15,baujahr 2008
> 
> 
> *oder du baust dir noch ne gebrauchte doppelbrückengabel ein mit 200mm federweg....wie du magst, *


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


>


----------

